# Drywall over paneling?



## OraarO

Hello - I am a painting contractor (found this site via painttalk.com). I sometimes find myself installing small drywall projects for past customers. This customer wishes to have drywall in the breezeway between her house and garage. Currently has a thin paneling installed on walls and ceiling. The whole area is about 4' x 12' and 8' tall.

Should I remove the paneling before hanging drywall? Why?

There is no apparent damage or weak points, she just wants a fresher look. She will hire a tile setter I know to finish the floor when the drywall/paint is done.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

If the panelling is smooth I don't see a problem. I've done it before.
Just have to kind of push against the panelling to find your studs, and in most cases, after I find one I draw out my 16" centres on my drywall because it's a little easier due to the fact that you can't follow your studs from the panelling. Makes it easier to screw. But ya, It's no problem man.
Depending on the thickness of the panelling you might need to get a little longer screws, but you said it's thin so your standard 1 1/4 should be fine.
Good luck!


----------



## chris

5/8" exterior board and 1 5/8" screws... the right way:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

OraarO said:


> Hello - I am a painting contractor (found this site via painttalk.com). I sometimes find myself installing small drywall projects for past customers. This customer wishes to have drywall in the breezeway between her house and garage. Currently has a thin paneling installed on walls and ceiling. The whole area is about 4' x 12' and 8' tall.
> 
> Should I remove the paneling before hanging drywall? Why?
> 
> There is no apparent damage or weak points, she just wants a fresher look. She will hire a tile setter I know to finish the floor when the drywall/paint is done.


Might need a mud ring if there is an outlet on that wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> 5/8" exterior board and 1 5/8" screws... the right way:thumbsup:


Yessir.

Or, if the homeowner wants to save money you could just throw some lightweight topping with paint in it right over top of the paneling:laughing: (Disclaimer: That was a _joke....._SlimPickins assumes no responsibility for 'contractors' who actually follow his advice)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Or, if the homeowner wants to save money you could just throw some lightweight topping with paint in it right over top of the paneling:laughing: (Disclaimer: That was a _joke....._SlimPickins assumes no responsibility for 'contractors' who actually follow his advice)


Im sure somebody somewhere has tried this.


----------



## moore

Take the paneling down so the board can be glued to the studs..

No screws in the field ...No screw pops.


----------



## justadrywallguy

SlimPickins said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Or, if the homeowner wants to save money you could just throw some lightweight topping with paint in it right over top of the paneling:laughing: (Disclaimer: That was a _joke....._SlimPickins assumes no responsibility for 'contractors' who actually follow his advice)


I had a hanger that rides to work with me ask if I would go take a look at one of his buddies drywall finishing, and thats just what they did a bad skim job over paneling then tried to do a knock down over it. I would have laughed at them if they hadnt told me they got 3 grand to do it.  They put plywood in the lids, PLYWOOD!! What morons!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

justadrywallguy said:


> I had a hanger that rides to work with me ask if I would go take a look at one of his buddies drywall finishing, and thats just what they did a bad skim job over paneling then tried to do a knock down over it. I would have laughed at them if they hadnt told me they got 3 grand to do it.  They put plywood in the lids, PLYWOOD!! What morons!!


ummmm.....What?
Let me get this straight...Instead of using drywall...they boarded the ceiling with plywood?! Then mudded over it!?


----------



## SlimPickins

justadrywallguy said:


> I had a hanger that rides to work with me ask if I would go take a look at one of his buddies drywall finishing, and thats just what they did a bad skim job over paneling then tried to do a knock down over it. I would have laughed at them if they hadnt told me they got 3 grand to do it.  They put plywood in the lids, PLYWOOD!! What morons!!


Homeowner: "Hi, someone f***ed up my house, do you think you can fix it?"

Drywall guy: "Is there good framing behind the mess?"

Homeowner: "Umm, yes"

Drywall guy: "Good, we can tear everything off and start over."

Homeowner: "Is this going to be very expensive?"

Drywall guy: "Umm, yes"


----------



## justadrywallguy

precisiontaping said:


> ummmm.....what?
> Let me get this straight...instead of using drywall...they boarded the ceiling with plywood?! Then mudded over it!?


yep!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

justadrywallguy said:


> yep!


That's brutal!!! I've never heard of that one before!


----------



## Mudshark

justadrywallguy said:


> They put plywood in the lids, PLYWOOD!! What morons!!


 OMG - greenhorns maybe they couldn't handle hanging lids with the weight of the drywall so went with the plywood which was lighter. Just a guess but would have been a bitch to finish. :blink:

:jester::jester:


----------



## thefinisher

I have actually skimmed out paneling before in an old renovation job we did many years ago. The owner absolutely would not let us hang over it so we took the porter cable with 80 grit on it and burned it down then skimmed it out. Actualy came out very smooth with no problems :thumbsup:. But I would rather hang over it any day :yes:


----------

